# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  problem with Edit and Continue in VB2005 IDE

## danasegarane

Hi MVB Team,

Thank u very much for developing a wonderful framework to increase the productivty in the business,,,,,

Ok, in our organization, we using vs 2005, developing vb.net stand alone application and some web application too,,,,

During debugging,usually we made break in some area and to check the flow of application is correct????.When doing this, we cant able to edit the code.

While breaking if we found that our workflow is wrong know, we have to stop the debug and have to edit the code then again start debugging.


The problem we facing for last 5 months.Before that we can able to edit it, when breaking through the code..

Can Your the team help for solving this problem

Thanks in Advance
Dana

----------


## vijy

Dear vb team,
  Welcome to vbF,
As Dana told in our organization too, we facing the same problem.

Basically we r developing three application by three different teams.

Among one is vb.net application, 
Initially when starting the application, we can able to edit the code when debugging,
But now we cant able to edit it,We thought this problem arose because of referencing some third party dll in our application.

MSVB Team, what's u pupil saying about this???

----------


## techgnome

I know this was an issue in VS2003.... but I've been using the Edit and Continue feature of VS2005.... well, since it came out. The only time I have problems is if my current thread has gone off in to the Framework code and hasn't returned to my code... 

It may also have to do if vsHost is turned off or on for the app.... I turned it off once.... never again.

-tg

----------


## abhijit

> I know this was an issue in VS2003.... but I've been using the Edit and Continue feature of VS2005.... well, since it came out. The only time I have problems is if my current thread has gone off in to the Framework code and hasn't returned to my code... 
> 
> It may also have to do if vsHost is turned off or on for the app.... I turned it off once.... never again.
> 
> -tg


tg,
I am using VS 2005, but i do not see this feature.  :Mad:

----------


## timeshifter

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the code have to be compiled to run? If you aren't threading, then any edits you make in the code would have to be recompiled, thus forcing the app to restart itself. I could be wrong here, but that's how it makes sense in my head.

----------


## Paul M

> tg,
> I am using VS 2005, but i do not see this feature.


Are you using the Express version? I don't believe it is available in that version?

----------


## Phill64

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't the code have to be compiled to run? If you aren't threading, then any edits you make in the code would have to be recompiled, thus forcing the app to restart itself. I could be wrong here, but that's how it makes sense in my head.


You've been in the dark  :Smilie:  
It's an amazing feature.

You can do this, for instance:
Dim v as integer = 7
v += 3
''output v or soemthing

Put a breakpoint on c += 3, when it breaks, change the 3 to a 5.. then continue, v will now = 12 instead of 10.

----------


## timeshifter

Somebody needs to show me how to do that. That would be an awesome tool to have for debugging small pieces of a large app.

----------


## ErnestT

> During debugging,usually we made break in some area and to check the flow of application is correct????.When doing this, we cant able to edit the code.
> 
> While breaking if we found that our workflow is wrong know, we have to stop the debug and have to edit the code then again start debugging.


Hi,

A possible cause is that the binaries loaded into the debug session ended up being built as release/optimized.  When you're in break mode, do you see a 'Modules' item under the Debug-->Windows menu (depends on the product edition)?  If so, could you look for your binaries in that window and see if the 'Path' column contains 'bin\Release' and if the 'Optimized' column contains 'Yes'?

Thanks,

Ernest

----------


## vijy

> Hi,
> 
> A possible cause is that the binaries loaded into the debug session ended up being built as release/optimized.  When you're in break mode, do you see a 'Modules' item under the Debug-->Windows menu (depends on the product edition)?  If so, could you look for your binaries in that window and see if the 'Path' column contains 'bin\Release' and if the 'Optimized' column contains 'Yes'?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ernest


@ Ernest,
  We using licensed version, vs 2005
   I checked 'Optimized'  column its set to 'NO', Whether this is the problem ah???? How to overcome this problem???

----------


## Phill64

This chat is going off topic




> This forum should not be used for technical support. Technical support questions will be moved to the primary forum. This forum is also not the time or place to complain about Visual Basic 6. If you want to provide suggestions or comments for future versions of Visual Basic, that is appropriate.

----------


## danasegarane

> This chat is going off topic


I dont think so. This problem I facing long time.I have posted in some forums also. As the MVB team is here, there is no horm in requesting help from them. 

Hope brod wil also agree with me

Dana

----------


## Paul M

Nah its not going off topic at all  :Smilie:  

I'd be interested to find out the proper cause of this problem.

----------


## brad jones

> I dont think so. This problem I facing long time.I have posted in some forums also. As the MVB team is here, there is no horm in requesting help from them. 
> 
> Hope brod wil also agree with me
> 
> Dana



This slow chat is not intended for technical support, so this thread actually is off topic. I'll not move it; however, we should not expect bug resolution in this forum's chat. That is not why the VB Team is here.  :Smilie: 

Brad!

----------

